# For those who've used GCRM & GRI - was your treatment the same?



## LauraM2011 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi there, we got ICSI at GCRM last year and now we're about to embark on NHS treatment at GRI, if anyone else has used both places was your treatment much the same? I was at GRI on Saturday and the nurse told me that I'd probably get metformin tablets, menopur and cetrotide injections again if my AMH hasn't changed too much since I last got tested (it was 34 in August '09). I always thought that GCRM's treatment was more customised than GRI's NHS treatment. Any thoughts on this? Thanks. L x


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry Laura, I can't really compare as I've only had two cycles both NHS at GRI.  However, we are about to embark on private TX.  We'd initially contacted GCRM and due to PCOS, they indicated that the protocol would include Metformin.  We've since decided to go back to GRI (as they're cheaper!) as they are also now using Met for PCOS ladies so it seems that there is no real difference in terms of the protocols used by both clinics however, the service at GCRM is probably much more in line with what you'd expect when paying if you know what I mean! Anyway, no real complaints about GRI as the staff are lovely - you just don't get much time with a consultant; might be different when we're private.  We're happy to go back


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, I may be in the minority but I've found my NHS cycle to be much better than private at GCRM. I had a private IVF cycle at clinic and although the staff are lovely (apart from a vvvv bad experience with one in particular) I just found the overall experience a bit, hmm I can't think of the word!   
Yes they can fit you in more or less whenever you want, yes it's modern, yes it was closer for us but that isn't everything in this game.
I found when we got the ball rolling with GRI you can generally get good app times, the nurses are all lovely, had a much better outcome at egg collection not down to different medication but the skill of the Dr who managed to get to my left ovary (pain free after I must add) whereas GCRM could only manage to get eggs from the one side (v painful). 
Same with ET, bad at clinic, great at hospital (still waiting on outcome).
If I need private tx in the future I know where I'll be going!
I wouldn't say I felt my tx was tailored to suit me especially but then it was only the first cycle.
Hope you manage to make a decision xx
Ps just read spooh's comment about consultant, never saw one apart from initial app and that was only because you have to xx


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Laura, I haven't been to GCRM but I did have a private cycle at Glasgow Nuffield before my NHS cycle at GRI and have to say there was no difference in protocol. As babysparkle says the private clinics are nicer to look at and you get your tea and toast served all posh after EC but thats not really what we want, we want BFP's. There is a bit more waiting around at GRI but all the staff are great and make you feel like they really want you to succeed. I'm sure you will get on fine at GRI, sending you lots of luck xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi ,
I had treatment at both and generally, while GRI does have a one-size-fits-all approach for their NHS patients ( they do taylor more for their private ones) and longer waiting times for appts I found the overall experience better there than at GCRM. and DP says they have a better room!!
good luck


----------



## LauraM2011 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Interesting to know that some people preferred GRI! xxx


----------

